# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Pen and Paper / Traditional Methods >  FaharaThevoo's Map Making Journey!

## FaharaThevoo

Hiya, I'ma Vanlifer new to the make making community. I enjoy creating my own maps for the stories I write. I figured with more practice I can create Dnd and other Fantasy maps for the community and help fund my nomadic life style. All while still being in the Art & Gaming industries !!

Here's where I'll post each of my maps as I learn and progress. Some will be full map doodles or sketches or posts might just be a page of hills and I practice different ways of drawing them. I want to focus on hand drawn maps for now as a mental break from digital commissions so expect a lot of pen & paper drawings and related questions!!

Here's my day 1 map!! I'm at a day job, so it isn't much and kinda all over the place 😅 still any tips / tricks / Critiques are welcome!

----------


## KaiAeon

Welcome! These maps look good. I'm looking forward to seeing more of your creations.  Are you a professional gamer or other role player in the gaming industry?

----------

